# Best mid/top schooling fish?



## Gary Nelson (6 Sep 2011)

I am looking to add some some new fish to my aqaurium, I am after something small - (smallish) mid to top schooling fish... probably 20-30.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tom (6 Sep 2011)

Penguin Tetras are pretty tight, but not the smallest


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Sep 2011)

norman lamp eye killifish are mid to top and are slow growers, max around 2 cm


----------



## cheebs (6 Sep 2011)

I have some lampeyes (I had 6, but 2 passed). They are lovely fish, but very rarely school in my 110l tank, and when they do stay together, its not very tight.


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Sep 2011)

I have been looking at Harlequins Rasboras - can anyone recommend them? do they tend to stay mid to top and stay together?


----------



## m_attt (6 Sep 2011)

white cloud mountain minnows, there a nice bright orangy/yellow with red fins. shoal quite well and very active stay around the top.


----------



## chrisjj (6 Sep 2011)

Espei rasbora (narrow wedge harlequins) - similar to harlequins, but nice copper coloured stripe, stay smaller & school tighter.


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Sep 2011)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> Espei rasbora (narrow wedge harlequins) - similar to harlequins, but nice copper coloured stripe, stay smaller & school tighter.



Now they look perfect and I think they will suit my tank fine.  I am going to try the LFS to see if they have any - I am thinking 30 or so...


----------



## roadmaster (6 Sep 2011)

I like pencilfish which are a little skittish among larger fishes, but seem to stay near the surface and floating pennywort in my tank.


----------



## JohnC (8 Sep 2011)

Rumminose 

My micro rasbora are also great, never leave the surface area and are very active.


----------



## chrisjj (9 Sep 2011)

IMO rummynose are the nicest, close schooling fish - stunning in a planted tank, but mine are getting pretty big (for a suposedly small tetra!) and tend to stay near the bottom.....  why I didn't suggest them


----------



## Sonnyarba (9 Sep 2011)

I saw penguin tetras yesterday at LFS, and I'm impressed by the way they swim, together as one. I know they grow quite big but I fell in love immediately


----------

